# 8/32 toro levers



## Blizzard440 (Jan 24, 2017)

picked up a Toro 8/32 and was wondering what the levers are for on the handlebar cause they have been disconnected probl one for cut-off on left but right side ?? ther seems to have no clutch to stop drive to change shift.! THKS


----------



## SnoThro (Feb 20, 2016)

Redundancy. You had to squeeze either the left or the right while the auger or drive was engaged so that if you fell the machine would shut off. A lot of people taped them down or removed them.


----------



## Blizzard440 (Jan 24, 2017)

SnoThro said:


> Redundancy. You had to squeeze either the left or the right while the auger or drive was engaged so that if you fell the machine would shut off. A lot of people taped them down or removed them.


ok Thks so it dosn,t fall neutral like newer blowers to change gears or stop auger while running.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Blizzard440 said:


> ok Thks so it dosn,t fall neutral like newer blowers to change gears or stop auger while running.


* They are called DEADMAN SWITCHES. you have to keep 1 paw locked down on it. in order to do anything. If you are tooling along down a big open highway and slip and fall the ENGINE is now DEAD ON ARRIVAL. But if the contacts on the handle bars are shot or gone with the Schwinn those parts are now all NLA!!!!!!!!!!!. Had them on "SR" when I raised him up from THE DEAD. Have no clue if they still worked or not so I just ripped them off of him. As long as you have 1 paw clamped down on them. you can double clutch shifting gears till the cows come home to be milked. k:k:k:k:k:k: *


----------



## Blizzard440 (Jan 24, 2017)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> * They are called DEADMAN SWITCHES. you have to keep 1 paw locked down on it. in order to do anything. If you are tooling along down a big open highway and slip and fall the ENGINE is now DEAD ON ARRIVAL. But if the contacts on the handle bars are shot or gone with the Schwinn those parts are now all NLA!!!!!!!!!!!. Had them on "SR" when I raised him up from THE DEAD. Have no clue if they still worked or not so I just ripped them off of him. As long as you have 1 paw clamped down on them. you can double clutch shifting gears till the cows come home to be milked. k:k:k:k:k:k: *


THKS for the info.!


----------

